# “80 PROOF” BLUES JUNIOR™ LIMITED EDITION



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the idea, hate the price tag 

“80 Proof” Blues Junior™ Limited Edition | Guitar Amplifiers Amplifiers | Fender® Custom Shop Amplifiers

*"80 Proof" Blues Junior™ Limited Edition*


Like a 23-year aged whiskey, the venerable Fender® Blues Junior has only improved with age. This limited-edition version of the 15-watt wonder is encased in a cabinet lovingly handcrafted from reclaimed bourbon barrels that feature distinct stamps and markings from the various source distilleries—no two are alike! Its rustic visual appeal is sure to look at home in your living room. Matching hand-aged components enhance the cabinet, crafting a highly collectible piece of history limited to 100 units worldwide.



The solid oak cabinet creates a rich low end, shaping the impeccably well-balanced authentic Fender sound that rolls around the ears with just the right amount of smoothness, tempered with midrange bite and clarity. A 12” 8-ohm Jensen® P12Q speaker is driven by a trio of 12AX7 preamp tubes matched to dual EL84 power tubes for complex sonics that nimbly respond to variations in picking dynamics. The spring reverb and FAT boost switch are near to hand to add girth to the all-tube “80 Proof’s” golden tonality for those moments when you need a little more kick.



Hand-aged in the Fender Custom Shop, the leather handle, brass knobs and control plate balance the deep brown cabinet bearing a Fender logo seared into the wood—presenting a unified aesthetic that’s a natural next to your favorite living room chair. Full of vintage mojo and silky smooth classic Fender tone, the “80 Proof” Blues Junior combo is a top-shelf portion of Fender’s history that won’t be available for long.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting. I didn't check the price but I can imagine. Honestly, to drop premium $ down, I would want something that looks shiny and new like the "Woody".


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Interesting. I didn't check the price but I can imagine. Honestly, to drop premium $ down, I would want something that looks shiny and new like the "Woody".


It's 2700$ 

Fender - 80 Proof Blues Junior™ Limited Edition [62651] - C $2,699.90 : Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to CRAZY TOWN...


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

I've been out of the loop lately with regards to what manufacturers are putting out there.

When did Fender run out of good ideas?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

What a Joke!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Steve6D said:


> I've been out of the loop lately with regards to what manufacturers are putting out there.
> 
> When did Fender run out of good ideas?


The bassbreaker series was a great new amp line by fender..... this may just be a brain fart


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't have to flip the price tag over. I know I can't afford it, or anything distressed to rigid 'custom' shop spec's, but it wouldn't ruin my Christmas, if Santa dropped one off.

Myself, I'm cheap & easy -- Polytone MB IV (tattered & true) is more my speed.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

So what does a half decent used BJ go for $350 $400? I can round up some free pallets. Run the boards thru my planer. Beat then them with a chain and distress them. Spend $20 on stain. $20 on grill cloth. Swap the chassis and speaker over. All in I'm at what? $390 to $440 Canadian. $2700 is ridiculous. Heck I could even afford to dump a bottle on bourbon on it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I love the look of it, and I love bourbon. I don't love the price. I guess if I had stupid amounts of money to burn...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't like it. I wouldn't buy it, if it was $600.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

So they put a stock Blues Jr. chassis in a cabinet made from reclaimed barrel wood and charged $2700 for it? 

I'll pass.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Nowithstanding the stupid price, there's a certain logic in housing a BJ in an old crate, since they've always sounded like they were encased in an old box from the get-go.


----------

